

How To Launch In 10 Steps With Less Than $2,000 - sdepablos
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/29/founder-institute-how-to-launch-in-10-steps-with-less-than-2000

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1643869>

... with comments:

